# help dog got ahold of used tampon!



## lrpc87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay I now this will sound gross  but I need advice on this, my 10mth old female german shepard mix is in heat and she got in the covered bathroom trash and licked and chewed on a used tampon, I dont know how long she engaged in this, I found it when I got home I was gone for hours.
Im very worried shes going to get sick I need advice, has any other dog owner been through this?


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

If she didn't swallow any pieces theres no harm in it...

You sure she only chewed...not ate any?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

If she only chewed on it, I wouldn't worry too much about it, but since she was in the trash she could have swallowed something else. If your sure she was only into the one tampon, I would jsut watch her like a hawk for a few days to make sure she poops and pees just fine.

My old dog Carter LOVED the bathroom trash. He got into it one time when my fiance and I were having a huge fight. I thought the dog was with him, he thought the dog was with me. Well I didn't think he actually ate anything out of it so I didn't worry. 2 day later I'm watching him go to the bathroom and notice there was something different about his poop. I took a closer look at it and found it to be a tampon. He swallowed 2 tampons without me noticing and luckly passed them both. Thank goodness Nubby doesn't have the same lust for the bathroom trash as Carter did...


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> If she only chewed on it, I wouldn't worry too much about it, but since she was in the trash she could have swallowed something else. If your sure she was only into the one tampon, I would jsut watch her like a hawk for a few days to make sure she poops and pees just fine.
> 
> My old dog Carter LOVED the bathroom trash. He got into it one time when my fiance and I were having a huge fight. I thought the dog was with him, he thought the dog was with me. Well I didn't think he actually ate anything out of it so I didn't worry. * 2 day later I'm watching him go to the bathroom and notice there was something different about his poop. I took a closer look at it and found it to be a tampon. * He swallowed 2 tampons without me noticing and luckly passed them both. Thank goodness Nubby doesn't have the same lust for the bathroom trash as Carter did...


!!!

I keep waiting for the day i come home with guests to find a dog doing this in plain view... knawing away... Im still waiting...it'll happen!

But yeah, i guess if your dog is a larger breed there might be no issues in her just passing them herself.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Criosphynx said:


> !!!
> 
> I keep waiting for the day i come home with guests to find a dog doing this in plain view... knawing away... Im still waiting...it'll happen!
> 
> But yeah, i guess if your dog is a larger breed there might be no issues in her just passing them herself.


lol, yeah I was getting ready for work ans was like "umm... WTF?!?!?!" It took me a few seonds to figure it all out. What dogs will eat *sighs*

A women at work was talking to me once about what her dog has ate. So far 4 large rocks that she had to have taken out by the vet 4 different times, and a hand held kids bright orange shovel. She noticed her dog was not eating, or pooping so she was going to take her dog to the vet when she got a view of the dogs behind. There she noticed in the dogs anus something bright orange. Turns out the dog ate her daughters small shovel and it made it all the way through the dogs body but got suck just before it could come out. If I didn't see the photos myself, i don't think I would have beleived it.

I would wait and see if your dog starts having any issues with not eating or not going to the bathroom. If you see any changes at all run her to the vet ASAP. A blockage is dangerous, but dogs also eat the darndest things and pass them no promblem.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to FLUSH used tampons? LOL. Or was it the applicator she chewed? Eww. Dogs are disgusting beasts, aren't they? My cats used to pull used pads out of the bathroom garbage and drag them all over the house. Talk about embarrassing. I had to get a covered, foot-pedal bathroom garbage can. I think one tampon shouldn't cause a blockage......but you never know. Just keep a close eye on her, and if she seems to be having any trouble, call the vet ASAP.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Aren't you supposed to FLUSH used tampons? LOL. Or was it the applicator she chewed? Eww. Dogs are disgusting beasts, aren't they? My cats used to pull used pads out of the bathroom garbage and drag them all over the house. Talk about embarrassing. I had to get a covered, foot-pedal bathroom garbage can. I think one tampon shouldn't cause a blockage......but you never know. Just keep a close eye on her, and if she seems to be having any trouble, call the vet ASAP.


I know we can't flush darn near anything because we are on a septic tank not a sewer... maybe thats why.


----------



## lrpc87 (Aug 20, 2008)

She just chewed it although I know she swallowed some fibers, and she chewed up and ate some of the bath tissue it was wrapped in. shes peeing fine ill watch her when she goes to the bathroom the next few days, she seems to be acting normal thank God, She never got in the trash since she was a little puppy I didnt think I had to be concerned anymore until now. The only other thing in the trash was the wrapped applicator which she didnt touch. Our bathroom has the most iratable old toilet, cant flush everything all the time that Id like to, I just have to keep the bathroom door shut from now on. Thanks everyone for getting back with me and easing my mind on this.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Next time your dog swallow something you're affraid that it won't come out easily or without hurt, just give her one tablespoon of vaseline it will protect her tummy and ease elimination


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

OK, I found this post really funny only because I could soooo relate. 

One of my dogs *loves* to get in the bathroom trash and eat stuff. He ate several used tampons, so I searched the web and saw all this stuff about how their intestines could get blocked and they'd die, so I'm freaking out and call the vet. I get an appoitment and telling them that he got into the trash and ate "some stuff". Personally it was embarrassing and I didn't want to say it out loud. So I show up for my appoitment, and the dude at the desk keeps pushing me about what he ate, and I'm trying to avoid the question, does he give up???? Nooooo... There's another women and a man sitting in the lobby and they're grinning cause they both know.  Finally mister dimwit figures it out but that wasn't good enough for him. You know what his next question was???? "What size were they?"  I wanted to crawl in a hole, I mumbled that I didn't know cause I didn't want to have to tell him they were the ULTRA size! 

The vet told me that as long as a dog can go to the bathroom or throw up, there isn't a blockage, and that tampons usually don't cause a problem. 

(I have since bought a small trashcan with a lid that opens when you step on the thingy at the bottom)


----------

